# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  ĐÀ NẴNG – ĐẠI NAM – HCM – MỸ THO - CẦN THƠ (4 Ngày 3 Đêm)

## nguyennhunhuluan

*

Tour du lịch miền Nam (Đà Nẵng - Đại Nam - Hồ Chí Minh - Mỹ Tho-Cần Thơ) 4 ngày 3 đêm khởi hành hàng ngày bay từ Đà Nẵng do Vietnam TravelMart  tổ chức sẽ mang đến cho du khách nhiều trải nghiệm lý thú và bổ ích.*

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH MIỀN NAM*
*GÓI KÍCH CẦU LỚN NHẤT CỦA VIETNAMAIRLINES HÈ 2014*

*ĐÀ NẴNG – ĐẠI NAM – HCM – MỸ THO - CẦN THƠ*

*(4 Ngày 3 Đêm)*
*NGÀY 01: ĐÀ NẴNG – HCM ( Ăn trưa, tối )*

*Sáng:   Quý khách ra sân bay Đà Nẵng đáp chuyến bay đi HCM. Xe & hướng dẫn viên đón tại sân  bay .Ăn sáng.Khởi hành đi KDL tâm linh Đại Nam. Tham quan đền Đại Nam được dác vàng rực rỡ và uy nghiêm. Tham quan miền lạc cảnh với các công trình vĩ đại...tham quan vườn thú thiên nhiên xinh đẹp với các loài thú khác nhau được bảo tồn … Khởi hành về HCM. Nhận phòng khách sạn.*

*Trưa:  Ăn trưa nhà hàng.*

*Chiều: Về HCM nhận phòng. Ăn tối.*


*NGÀY 02: HCM –  DINH THỐNG NHẤT -  CITY TOUR ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )*

*Sáng:   Điểm tâm. Tham quan dinh Thống Nhất. Nhà Thờ Đức Bà, đi chợ Bến Thành mua sắm*

*Trưa:  Ăn trưa nhà hàng.*

*Chiều:  Tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc thăm thân.*

*Tối:      Ăn tối tại nhà hàng.*




*NGÀY 03: HỒ CHÍ MINH – MỸ THO - CẦN THƠ ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )*

*Sáng:   Điểm tâm. Xe đưa Quý khách đi Mỹ Tho. Quý khách lên thuyền vượt sông Tiền, tham quan Cù Lao Thới Sơn – Cồn Phụng. Thăm di tích Đạo Dừa. Đoàn đi thuyền máy vào tham quan vườn cây ăn trái của người dân miền Tây. Thăm xưởng sản xuất kẹo dừa Bến Tre. Thưởng thức trái cây tươi, mật ong và nghe nhạc tài tử Nam Bộ.*

*Trưa:   Ăn trưa nhà hàng.*

*Chiều: Khởi hành đi Cần Thơ ngang qua cầu Mỹ Thuận – Công trình biểu tượng của mối quan hệ Việt Nam - Australia*




*NGÀY 04: CẦN THƠ – CHỢ NỔI – MỸ KHÁNH - HCM – ĐÀ NẴNG ( Ăn sáng, trưa )*

*Sáng:   Điểm tâm. Quý khách ra bến Ninh Kiều, lên thuyền tham quan chợ nổi Cái Răng – một  kiểu chợ truyền thống của người dân miền Tây. Tham quan KDL mệt Vườn Mỹ Khánh.*

*Trưa:   Ăn trưa nhà hàng.*

*Chiều:  Xe đưa khách về HCM. Tiễn khách ra sân bay.Kết thúc chương trình.*



*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 5.990.000 đồng/ khách*
** Từ ngày 16/8 giảm 600.000 đ/ khách*

*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM :*

*1. Vé máy bay khứ hồi Vietnamairlines Đà Nẵng – Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng ( đã bao gồm hành lý )*

*2. Xe vận chuyển máy lạnh đời mới.*

*3. Khách sạn 3* chuẩn: 2 khách/ phòng,lẻ khách ngủ phòng 3*

*4. Tàu thăm quan chợ Nổi*

*5. Vé vào cửa một lượt tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.*

*6. Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình, chu đáo.*

*7 Ăn trong chương trình: Bữa sáng buffet tại khách sạn, 07 bữa chính với các món đặc sản địa phương: 120.000đ/xuất*

*8. Nước uống trên xe: 01 chai nước 500ml/ngày/người*

*9. Bảo hiểm du lịch mức: 20.000.000 VND*

*10. VAT*

*KHÔNG BAO GỒM*: 
- Chi phí cá nhân như: Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại, đồ uống trong các bữa ăn, Tip cho HDV.
*Ghi Chú:*
- Chương trình có thể hoán đổi do giờ bay của khách.
- Trẻ em 1 - 4 tuổi: Miễn phí tour (không miễn phí vé máy bay)
- 5 - 11 tuổi:50% giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ)
- 12 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.



*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM* :
1. Vé máy bay khứ hồi Vietnamairlines Đà Nẵng – Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng ( đã bao gồm hành lý )
2. Xe vận chuyển máy lạnh đời mới.
3. *Khách sạn 3* chuẩn: 2 khách/ phòng,lẻ khách ngủ phòng 3*
4. Tàu thăm quan chợ Nổi
5. Vé vào cửa một lượt tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.
6. Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình, chu đáo.
7 Ăn trong chương trình: Bữa sáng buffet tại khách sạn, 07 bữa chính với các món đặc sản địa phương: 120.000đ/xuất
8. Nước uống trên xe: 01 chai nước 500ml/ngày/người
9. Bảo hiểm du lịch mức: 20.000.000 VND
10. VAT
*KHÔNG BAO GỒM*: 
- Chi phí cá nhân như: Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại, đồ uống trong các bữa ăn, Tip cho HDV.
*Ghi Chú:*
- Chương trình có thể hoán đổi do giờ bay của khách.
- Trẻ em 1 - 4 tuổi: Miễn phí tour (không miễn phí vé máy bay)
- 5 - 11 tuổi:50% giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ)
- 12 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

TRUNG TÂM LỮ HÀNH VIỆT NAM- VIETNAM TRAVELMART
Địa chỉ:68 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Tp Đà Nẵng
E-mail: luan@vietnamtravelmart.com.vn

Tel: 0905 963 334 (Mr Luận)

----------

